# Cycling ABS



## gomer_buzzcut (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone find a tool (other than Tech2) to cycle the ABS pump? I boiled my brake fluid and it's really gunked up. I want to flush out the whole system thouroughly before upgrading my brakes.

I'm hoping with all of these tuner and pc-based scan tools coming out, maybe someone found something that might trigger the ABS (for less than $4K). I know the "slam the brakes on gravel" trick to trigger the ABS, but that's kind of a pain.

If not, anyone know of a place that rents a Tech2?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No need to cycle your ABS pump, just bleed your breaks normaly. Cycling the ABS is only requred if air has entered the system.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some ABS units have a self bleeding mode I access through the Snap-On Soltis scan tool. others have a special bleed procedure, but not sure about the new GTOs.


----------



## gomer_buzzcut (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I figured I'd be bleeding them normal, but thought just maybe I could go one step further.


----------

